
Oculus’s new Quest 2 VR headset starts at $299 and ships October 13th - MikusR
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/16/21427947/oculus-quest-2-facebook-vr-headset-price-release-date-preorder-connect
======
dougmwne
This seems like a major effort to push the Quest into the mainstream by
bumping the specs while dropping the price. I wonder if the pandemic made them
see an opportunity for a VR platform to have a pop culture moment. I also
wonder if they'll try to get Horizon launched this fall as well to try to get
a toehold in social VR. Also, it was interesting that Zuck spent so much time
talking about VR for the workplace in his keynote, mentioning VR meetings,
sharing his own experience of holding metings in VR, talking about virtual
workstations and saying that he sees VR as a big part of FB's plan to go 50%
remote. To me, it was clear he had a personal desire to integrate VR into his
own management style. This seems like an interesting milestone for VR.

------
kilroy123
Surely they're going to be selling these at a loss, right? If so where or how
will they recoup that money?

~~~
the_hoser
I see two possibilities:

1\. They're using the console model. You don't make money off the hardware.
You make money off the software sales.

2\. They're investing in the VR market, and they have no intention of making
any money off this iteration. By selling a compelling device at such a low
price point, they effectively make the VR market more mainstream and gain
control of it at the same time.

These two options aren't mutually exclusive.

A lot of people are touting the idea that they're selling your data to make up
for it. I strongly doubt that. While they most certainly are using data
collected from the device to make money, it isn't likely that they'll make
enough money off of that data alone to make up the difference.

